# Tyre Dressing



## hender1 (Mar 2, 2010)

Hello Guys wonder if you's have any suggestions

Currently been using Meg's Endurance tyre gel which I have really loved on my dark red car over the years but have now started to experience alot of fling off after having bought a white focus. Fling off had been happening with the red car but I didnt mind as it was very hard to see, now its really noticable with the white car.

Any recommendations of a *really high gloss wet *looking tyre dressing without the fling off.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

A few layers of Zaino Z16 or G|Techniq T1..
Most gels will fling, unless you give a quick wipe..


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

I use AF Satin which is brilliant but as discussed in a thread on here with others durability is pretty poor in the rain.

Megs endurance still takes alot of beating! just work it in abit more and then buff over to remove excess


----------



## SuperNik (Apr 13, 2009)

Careful application of megs is important. I use a brush to work it in, leave for 30mins. Then wipe away the excess. If I know I'm not gonna drive the car on the same day I apply a second coat n leave it overnight. As long as its done on a very clean dry tyre, it lasts at least a week without any fade.


----------



## SuperNik (Apr 13, 2009)

And no sling.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Make sure your tyres are clean , I get no fling at all from Meg's 

I use a sponge to apply , Leave for 20 minutes or so then wipe around again with the same sponge but without putting extra product on


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Gtechniq T1. Inexpensive, easy to apply, no 'fling' off splattering your car's skirts, dry to the touch in a short time, long lasting, highly durable, can get a more glossy look (if thats what you want) by adding a second coat, extremely impressive in all points prior to this one on plastics, water just runs off without staining or streaking and will ever last through regular home car washes. Simples.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Another vote here for T1, great tyre dressing.


----------



## hender1 (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks guys for the recommendations and comments will take it on board with the megs, and also going to look into T1 possibly when my megs runs out if i still have the same problem.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

hender1 said:


> Thanks guys for the recommendations and comments will take it on board with the megs, and also going to look into T1 possibly when my megs runs out if i still have the same problem.


Shouldnt do mate, as i used to hate megs for the sling but dont get hardly any now


----------



## TurboAD (Apr 10, 2013)

Sonus stuff is mega mate


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Gloss IT TRV


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Megs is good, used it lots but currently using AS Highstyle


----------



## redmen78 (Mar 9, 2011)

Blackfire long lasting tyre gel is good


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Espuma RD50


----------



## lemkey (Apr 16, 2010)

try this
http://www.meguiars.co.uk/product/387/Endurance-Tyre-Dressing-Spray/

its megs endurance, but as a spray. Much easier to work in, and no sling.
I have the aerosol version (picked it up in the USA) and it is brilliant.


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

gtechniq t1 - gave up on megs as it was far too much hassle for a decent finish without sling, t1 a blob on a foam applicator, wipe on, job done, lasts very well too.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Espuma RD50 :thumb:


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

Poorboys Bold n Bright, very similar to Z-16 as it can be layered for more gloss, but slightly better than Z-16 IMO.


----------



## Billy Whizz (Dec 15, 2009)

Nowt wrong with Megs, never noticed any fling, you just have to prep the tyres correctly...

Now my product of choice, to leave a lovely finish is PERL, mixed at 1:3, 2 or 3 coats, this is more of a natural satin finish, NOT a glossy one that your after..


----------



## hjl (May 6, 2011)

Glitz Tyre Dressing. Not available until a few weeks it says, but it maybe what you are after if you are looking for a gloss finish.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=303648


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Megs endurance for me, white car but not had any problems once I learnt to apply to properly cleaned tyres, and don't use to much.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Pinnacle Black Onyx


----------



## rogeyboy (Apr 15, 2013)

I used to get alot of Sling from my megs endurance, but i used to slap it on pretty thick onto dirty tyres, thinking it would clean them as it went on... Wrong!
After reading plenty of info from the Guys on here ive started using a decent apc and a brush to clean my tyres every month or so and applying the endurance gel sparingly with a sponge and hey-presto no sling. Honestly spend the time prepping the tyres and you'll reap the rewards by having gloss black sidewalls for weeks lol!


----------



## TJenkos (May 6, 2009)

rogeyboy said:


> I used to get alot of Sling from my megs endurance, but i used to slap it on pretty thick onto dirty tyres, thinking it would clean them as it went on... Wrong!
> After reading plenty of info from the Guys on here ive started using a decent apc and a brush to clean my tyres every month or so and applying the endurance gel sparingly with a sponge and hey-presto no sling. Honestly spend the time prepping the tyres and you'll reap the rewards by having gloss black sidewalls for weeks lol!


Top post, Megs Endurance just doesn't sling when it's put on correctly. I can't find a tyre dressing any better!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Autosmart Highstyle

Autosmart Smartshine

Espuma RD50


Great tyre dressings :thumb:


----------



## year (Feb 8, 2013)

Nobody uses, Optibond tire gel... imo the best there is....

The trick is to dry your tire before apl.. and buf it in with a terry cloth , or a damp cloth for a matte look...' if you like a wet look put another coat over it...


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

Megs Endurance shouldn't sling as said. I find applying sparingly with a sponge and really working it into the rubber well so there is no excess residue on the tyre a good method. 

Leaving the car overnight or for at least an hour before driving it also helps a lot.

With regards to prep, in my experience with it well washed and dried tyres is all you need. I don't use APC or brushes, just shampoo and a sponge to wash. Kitchen paper to dry if they haven't dried already by the time I come to dressing them.


----------



## Doc943 (Mar 27, 2011)

+1 Megs Endurance


----------



## Twister (Jun 17, 2012)

PERL all the way!


----------



## mikethefish (Feb 4, 2011)

Always used Meguiars Endurance lasted very well !!!! Until I discovered Black Diamond Long Life Tyre Dressing !!!!!

It's the only Black Diamond product I use and it's approximately £20 for 5l compared to the Megs roughly £10 !!!! It lasts as long as Endurance, easy to apply and is far far cheaper !!!


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Im happy with Wonder Walls, it works well on mudflaps and black trim too.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Just found this wonder what you guys think..

I applied megs early this week(2 coats).I just stuck some on without cleaning the tyres 1st.I just slapped it on.i DIDNT wipe it off with a dry towel.The car hasnt moved this week and it quickly went in the garage.I drove it today for 80 miles to bristol and when i got there i found lots of black dots on all the way up the side skirts and my door!.

Could this be the sling from the tyre gel?i was surprised as it picked up a fair bit considering i stuck zaino stuff all week and last night.

Could the tyres still sling even though i left them to dry for a week before moving the car?


----------



## TJenkos (May 6, 2009)

Yes, you'd still get sling. It doesn't exactly absorb into the tyre but rather coats it.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

You're getting sling because you've applied too much product.


----------



## Doc943 (Mar 27, 2011)

Wayyy too much!


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks guys .

So im going to change my approach for next time.

Spray some apc on tyre and scrubb with a stiff brush?
apply meg gel with tyre applicator but then dry off with a mf towel?
Anything else?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

mr.t said:


> Thanks guys .
> 
> So im going to change my approach for next time.
> 
> ...


You may require a few hits with the APC to thoroughly clean the tyres.

I've never needed to buff to avoid sling, I just apply a small amount as a little goes a long way :thumb:


----------



## JonnyG (Apr 16, 2006)

hender1 said:


> Any recommendations of a *really high gloss wet *looking tyre dressing without the fling off.


I used to use Megs Endurance Gel but now prefer Gtechniq T1. However T1 is more expensive and gives a more matt finish IMHO, so you're probably best sticking with Megs if you want a high gloss wet look, and mastering the application method to avoid sling :thumb:

Best method I've found is to use a sponge, and scrub it into the tyre sparingly.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

pinnacle black onyx

very high gloss

no fling

extra layers increase the gloss as well ,if you want very shiney walls


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

mr.t said:


> Thanks guys .
> 
> So im going to change my approach for next time.
> 
> ...


Apply APC and scrub, rinse off (water is usually a dirt brown) then apply more APC and scrub, when the water running off is clear the tyres are good to go, dry off and leave to dry further naturally then apply dressing, leave briely then wipe down with the applicator you used to apply the dressing without applying any more dressing to the applicator. Jobs a good-un.


----------

